# Best MP3 Player Out There



## sammypetter (Jan 4, 2010)

I have the Cowon iAudio7 and I love it but I still can't help but wonder what's the best sound quality mp3 out there. I heard the Sony Walkman NWZ-S718F is pretty damn good in sound quality. Does anyone have any opinion on which mp3 player out there that can beat the iAudio7 "sound quality wise".


----------

